
Guccifer 2.0 releases new DNC docs - tosseraccount
http://thehill.com/policy/cybersecurity/287558-guccifer-20-drops-new-dnc-docs
======
jswny
"Guccifer 2.0, the hacker who breached the Democratic National Committee, has
released a cache of purported DNC documents to The Hill in an effort to
refocus attention on the hack."

Once again, this hacker, whoever he is, confirms that he wants nothing more
than notoriety. He seems quite immature and I think that going to jail would
probably validate his ego.

